# Truyền trắng da có thật sự nguy hiểm và gây hại cho cơ thể như đồn thổi ?



## thuypham (20/6/18)

*Truyền trắng da ngày càng trở thành sự chọn lựa khi phụ nữ mong muốn có làn da trắng hồng, mịn màng. Nhưng liệu họ đã tìm hiểu kỹ biến chứng và rủi ro của nó trước khi thực hiện chưa?*

Như đã biết ở các phần trước, truyền trắng da là biện pháp truyền trực tiếp một số chất cần thiết như vitamin, khoáng chất hay các loại dược phẩm vào dưới da nhằm ức chế và triệt tiêu melanin. Lúc đó, làn da giảm đi lượng hắc sắc tố và dần trắng lên. Bên cạnh những lợi ích mà nó đem lại thì truyền trắng bị cho rằng đem lại nhiều hậu quả không đáng. Hãy cùng chuyên mục Làm đẹp của chúng tôi tìm hiểu rõ hơn về phương pháp này.

*Tiêm thuốc trắng da có gây đau đớn không?*
Tiêm thuốc trắng da không gây đau đớn như tắm trắng. Tiêm thuốc trắng da được thực hiện bằng đường truyền nước biển, vì vậy sẽ không gây bất kỳ tổn thương nào trên cơ thể bạn, chỉ là cảm giác lăn tăn như truyền dịch bình thường.



​
*Nam giới có dùng được thuốc tiêm trắng da không?*
Tiêm thuốc trắng da phù hợp với mọi loại da và mọi đối tượng mong muốn có làn da khỏe, trắng mịn tự nhiên, đặc biệt thích hợp cho những làn da thô ráp và đen sạm. Vì vậy mà phươnng pháp này phù hợp với cả nam giới và phụ nữ.

_

_
_Bước sang năm 2018, nhiều chàng trai cũng tiếp bước giới nữ truyền trắng để có làn da như ý._
​*Truyền trắng da có an toàn không?*
Hiện nay các thành phần trong thuốc truyền trắng gồm có Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Collagen, glutathione, lipoic acid, nhau thai… Một số loại cao cấp thì cung cấp tế bào gốc noãn thực vật hoặc nhau thai người, nhau thai cừu. Vì thế truyền trắng thuốc để làm trắng da, làm đẹp da, trẻ hóa da là điều hoàn toàn hợp lý, nếu chúng ta có điều kiện.




​
Truyền trắng da không hề gây hại cho cơ thể như đồn thổi. Việc đạt kết quả trắng sáng làn da như mong muốn thì chúng ta phải tìm cho mình một cơ sở uy tín cũng như được tư vấn bởi những chuyên gia có kinh nghiệm. Điều quan trọng nhất là không ham rẻ, mua thuốc truyền trắng da trôi nổi, không rõ nguồn gốc xuất sứ,… Việc tự đi mua các sản phẩm tự tiêm vào chỉ làm bạn rước họa vào thân. Vì vậy trước khi tiêm trắng da bạn nên tìm địa chỉ truyền trắng da đáng tin cậy và an toàn nhé!

*Truyền trắng có biến chứng gì?*
Truyền trắng hầu như không có bất kỳ trường hợp nào phản ứng với các chất dinh dưỡng, bởi thành phần tự nhiên và liều lượng đã được các chuyên gia nghiên cứu và kiểm nghiệm lâm sàng thành công. Không chỉ trắng sáng bên trong mà còn giúp da săn chắc khỏe mạnh, trẻ hóa da, ngăn chặn mọi yếu tố xâm hại da, bảo vệ da trắng sáng không bị hồi tông màu cũ.



​
Bên cạnh đó, BS. Hà Vân Anh, nguyên bác sỹ phụ trách một thẩm mỹ viện tại Hà Nội cho rằng chúng ta không nên lạm dụng việc truyền trắng quá nhiều. Theo bà chia sẻ, sắc tố melanin là yếu tố quyết định màu da, màu mắt, mái tóc của chúng ta, càng nhiều sắc tố melanin thì da càng sạm đen, nhưng nó lại có tác dụng bảo vệ cơ thể chống lại tia cực tím, nguyên nhân gây ung thư da.

Vì vậy, nếu chúng ta cứ tìm mọi cách để làm trắng da bằng việc ức chế sắc tố melanin thì vô tình góp phần phá hủy làn da, làm mất khả năng tự bảo vệ của cơ thể. Điều đó, đồng nghĩa với việc bạn sẽ phải đối mặt với nhiều căn bệnh nguy hiểm cho da, đặc biệt là ung thư da. Hãy tỉnh táo trước những lời đường mật của người bán hàng, để việc làm đẹp của bạn không trở thành con dao hai lưỡi, làm hại cơ thể bạn!

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

